# Testing new camera (at least to me its new)



## OKLAHOMAN (Apr 18, 2008)

Last night the big brown truck delivered my new camera. After downloading the tutorial that Gerry wrote and the spending 1/2 the night reading the instructions here is the very 1st. picture taken. No edits were done just cropping.

I know its not perfect but IMHO its much better than I've been doing with editing.







This is the 2nd. still no edits just cropping. Any difference?









#rd. picture with a little editing, on pisca I cropped and hit the I'm feeling lucky tab


----------



## gketell (Apr 18, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 18, 2008)

Beautiful, crisp, clean shot.  The second shot is nearly perfect.  I'd like to see just a little more border such that the finial shows more clearly.  I told you I left all the good pictures in the camera! [8D]


----------



## gerryr (Apr 18, 2008)

Great job, Roy.  I think these might be the best you've done.
Is that a crack I see?????[}]

Just stay away from that "I'm feeling lucky" button.  Download the trial versions of Photoshop Elements and Paint Shop Pro Photo X2 and try them out, lightyears ahead of Picasa.  The third one is not as in focus as the first two.


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 18, 2008)

Good stuff Roy ! I can see you're gonna have a good time with that camera ! [8D]


----------



## stevers (Apr 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Beautiful, crisp, clean shot.  The second shot is nearly perfect.  I'd like to see just a little more border such that the finial shows more clearly.  I told you I left all the good pictures in the camera! [8D]



I agree. The second one also has a little glare on the clip end. The third one is pretty fuzzy on my monitor. Also more glare on the clip end. 

Over all, the first one is nice. Clear and crisp. Nice color, as far as I can tell. Don't know what the colors were to begin with.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hastur (Apr 23, 2008)

I like the first and second shots best.  The I'm feeling lucky button makes the third one kind of blurry.  Nice looking pen though!


----------



## Jrob (May 28, 2008)

WOW, very nice. Ok, what kind of camera? Lights? Was your tongue in or out?


----------

